# Is this GERD?



## 15085 (Jul 24, 2006)

For a long time (months) I have had worse gas than ever before with lots of belching also. The belching has bween non-productive. Just tons of air forcefully expelled. I can't control this. Now, I am bring up acidy stuff when the belching occurs. I have tried all the OTC stuff with no help from them. Now, when I eat, if I am not careful with each bite, it seems to lodge in my esophagus and the pain is nearly unbearable. I have difficulty getting my breath, but am not truly choking. It takes several minutes for this to pass and the food to go on down. The last time it happened I was ten minutes getting resuts and ended up gagging and upchucking before the pain eased. I hadn't taken a big bite, maybe swallowed too quickly. I try to wash the food on down with water but that doesn't work too well and this time it definitely didn't. I have an appointment with my PCP but have not always had good results where IBS is concerned.


----------

